# Emparejar mando RF para receptor de porton automatico



## Homeirus (Abr 16, 2017)

Hola amigos, tengo un porton automatico hace varios años (no se marca ni modelo), uno de los controles remoto tiene roto uno de los dos pulsadores. 
Para no ponerme en la tarea de desoldar y soldar un pulsador (boton) nuevo quiero usar el otro que esta sin uso (del mismo control), para ello debo emparejarlo con en el receptor del porton. 
La pregunta es si alguno de Uds. tiene idea de como debo hacer para emparejarlo, he visto algunos videos en youtube pero no puedo emparejarlo ya que no encontre el modelo de la plaqueta que tiene mi porton. 
Cuando activo (hacia la izquierda) el *Interruptor N°1* hacia la opcion *"PRO"* se enciendo el *Led Amarillo N°2*, alli es cuando presiono el pulsador del control para emparejarlo pero no pasa nada, la pregunta es si deberia jumpear los *Contactos N°3 "CONF"* para emparejarlo? 
O si alguien sabe me de una mano y me diga cual es el procedimiento. 
PD: Se poco y nada de electronica... mas nada que poco...  
Desde ya gracias totales por su ayuda.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 16, 2017)

Pues mira, yo me dedico a diseñar placas para portones, y te puedo asegurar que cada fabricante tiene su forma de programar el codigo del control en la central (hacer que lo aprenda = emparejar). Algunos puentean el jumper config. y luego apretan el botón de la placa, que luego comienza a parpadear un led y ahi es donde tenes que apretar el botón del control para que lo aprenda, otros solo es apretando un botón en la placa (GRAB.), otros mueven una llavecita y un pulsador, etc etc. Hay tantas formas como fabricantes haya, si no encuentras el fabricante, instalador o manual que de seguro te lo han dado, dudo que puedas programarlo, es más si toqueteas sin saber que hace cada cosa, podes llegar a desconfigurar la placa y ahi si que estas complicado.


----------



## Homeirus (Abr 16, 2017)

Mil gracias por responder juanma2468, mañana me llego por el negocio que hace años me lo instalo y le pregunto. 
No me dejaron manual ni nada parecido. 
Abrazo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 16, 2017)

Exigiles que te den un manual, te corresponde, ya que de esa forma contas con la posibilidad de modificar la configuración si quisieras, o simplemente a futuro si va algún otro técnico que no sea de esa empresa para reparar el porton, tenga la forma de evaluar alguna averia o desconfiguración.


----------



## Homeirus (Abr 16, 2017)

Si juanma2468 mañana me llego y se los pido (si lo tienen) sino al menos que me digan como se hace.
Mañana publico la respuesta que me dieron.


----------



## Homeirus (Abr 17, 2017)

Hoy pase por el negocio donde hace 5 años me cambiaron la placa, le mostre fotos y el que me lo instalo se acordaba, dice que ya no trabaja mas con ese proveedor porque discontinuo los productos y los repuestos, pero va a pasar por casa (sin cargo) para ver el tema y que programemos juntos un control, de paso le pedi presupuesto de un receptor RF y dos controles remoto de 3 botones para un proyecto que tengo 
Da gusto cruzarse con buena gente.
En cuanto combinemos y pase por casa posteo como se programan los controles por si alguien tiene algun problema similar al mio con es placa.


----------



## Homeirus (Abr 21, 2017)

Me llamo el chico del porton, la placa solo acepta controles como los que ya tengo, y yo pretendo poner unos nuevos de 4 botones (en realidad voy a usar 3 botones). 
Asi que me decidi por comprar dos receptores RF como estos que vienen con dos controles de 4 botones Voy a poner uno en otra zona de casa para que abra una puerta cuando se pulse un boton (1) y prenda unas luminarias cuando se pulse otro boton (2). 
Y en la placa del porton, voy a instalar el otro receptor RF y usarlo para que con otro boton (3) del control remoto abrir/parar/cerrar el porton como lo viene haciendo hasta ahora con los controles que ya tiene. 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, ya pueden cerrar este post.


----------

